# USITT-What did you see/learn today?



## Footer (Mar 31, 2010)

With day 1 of USITT coming to a close and being not really happy with my twitter feed about USITT lets hear what CB people saw/heard/got/learned. So, tell us who were not there and those who were what you saw, what you learned, what you should go look at the next day.....


----------



## waynehoskins (Mar 31, 2010)

I couldn't make it, but a friend of mine who's there sent me a picture of an old Light Palette there. Think it's an LP/2 from the picture. I'm plenty jealous.


----------



## Footer (Mar 31, 2010)

waynehoskins said:


> I couldn't make it, but a friend of mine who's there sent me a picture of an old Light Palette there. Think it's an LP/2 from the picture. I'm plenty jealous.



iSquint had some great pictures of that. #USITT – Day 1 Photos | iSquint.net

Pretty cool display. The fact that all the consoles were still functioning is pretty amazing. The old lightpallet I have sitting in my closet won't turn on...


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, dang it all to heck! Had I known there would be a lighting museum, I would have made more of an attempt to be there.

This console:


#USITT – Day 1 Photos | iSquint.net
...is likely the most significant of the lot.


----------



## rwhealey (Apr 1, 2010)

It turns out I will be there tomorrow evening. Even though I'm not attending the main event, my professor has gotten some seats for KU students at a lecture by the acoustical consultant and theater consultant for the new Kaufman Center in Kansas City.

I'm excited, it should be interesting.


----------



## waynehoskins (Apr 1, 2010)

There are more consoles? Wonder if it's too late to rush out there?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 1, 2010)

Derek, there is a ETC Vision too.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Apr 1, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> Well, dang it all to heck! Had I known there would be a lighting museum, I would have made more of an attempt to be there.
> 
> This console:
> 
> ...


More important ARE THOSE GIRLS IN THE BACKGROUND? Girls interested in lighting!?


----------



## TechWeek (Apr 1, 2010)

I just got to Kansas City on Wednesday from Georgia (a 14 hour drive). I saw the oscar brockett seminar this morning. That book is amazing, the seminar is incredible! Sweet stage Expo! They are giving out Mag Lites!


----------



## Footer (Apr 2, 2010)

Pie4Weebl said:


> Girls interested in lighting!?



um....


Thats LightKat and MrsFooter at our wedding.... both who have jobs in the lighting industry...


----------



## MrsFooter (Apr 2, 2010)

Pie4Weebl said:


> More important ARE THOSE GIRLS IN THE BACKGROUND? Girls interested in lighting!?



No, us women just have jobs in the lighting industry because we like the uniforms. Matches our nail polish.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Apr 2, 2010)

Actually, ironically, the guy in the pic is me and the girl in the green is my fiance who also specializes in lighting. After that pic, I had a great tour of the museum by Fred.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 4, 2010)

Union Connector is bringing out a new style to replace their current offering. They've increased the "figure" so that its even more hourglass shaped than before. Additionally, they said they have moved away from the pressure plates since "too many people were doing them wrong" and instead are going to the ferrule-style terminals. (Like a Bates connector) Also the new terminal screws are everyone's favorite slotted/Philips/Robertson combo design.


----------

